# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  VoIPBuster πόρτες & απορίες

## yiapap

Εγκατέστησα το voipbuster και έκανα εγγραφή για τα δωρεάν τηλεφωνήματα έχω όμως κάποιες απορίες/προβληματάκια.

1. Όταν επιλέγω High Speed Connection έχω διακοπές στον ήχο, παρά το ότι κινούμαι στα 10Kb/s up/down. Να υποθέσω ότι φταίει το υψηλό latency μου; (>150ms στο 1ο hop με κενή γραμμή)
2. Σε μερικές περιπτώσεις με Dial-up connection έχω επιστροφή στη φωνή. Στα ίδια νούμερα (σταθερά εντός Ελλάδας) δεν έχω επιστροφή όταν χρησιμοποιώ High Speed στις επιλογές. Είναι ιδιαίτερα εκνευριστικό προφανώς. Υπάρχει τρόπος να διορθωθεί;
3. Είδα στο FAQ ότι πρέπει να ανοιχτούν κάποιες destination πόρτες. Εννοεί για ΕΞΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΑ πακέτα; Δλδ σε περίπτωση που το firewall δεν επιτρέπει εξερχόμενες αιτήσεις; Ξέρετε ποιές από αυτές τις πόρτες χρησιμοποιούνται; Γιατί θα ήθελα να παίξω λίγο με το ToS μου
4. Οι τοπικές κλήσεις στην Ελλάδα είναι δωρεάν. Το ίδιο και στις ΗΠΑ. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι και οι κλήσεις από Ελλάδα προς ΗΠΑ (και αντίστροφα) είναι δωρεάν.

Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## HaRRy

Aφου υπάρχει αντίστοιχο νήμα τι έκανες νέο?
Eίσαι και μοντεράτορας  :Very Happy: 
πάμε εκεί 
Lock!!

----------


## yiapap

Δεν κατάλαβα Harry για ποιο thread μιλάς;

<edit>Αν μιλάς για το thread μαμούθ των 12 σελίδων δε νομίζω ότι οι συγκεκριμένες ερωτήσεις είτε απαντώνται εκεί (ναι το διάβασα) είτε ότι έχουν να προσφέρουν κάτι αφού είναι ιδιαίτερα εξειδικευμένες και αναφέρονται στο συγκεκριμλενο πρόγραμμα. 
Γενικά είμαι τελείως ΚΑΤΑ των νημάτων μαμούθ

----------


## nrg_polini

Οταν κανεις τηλεφωνηματα μην χρησιμοποιεις τον υπολογιστη ή το ιντερνετ για κανενα αλλο λογο. Παντως, οντως το ping ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο.

----------


## HaRRy

@yiapap
Να ξέρεις οτι για την ποιότητα παίζουν ρόλο τα ΠΑΝΤΑ!
Το ADSL κέντρο που είσαι, η γραμμή η δική τους απο που βγαίνει η κλήση προς το τηλέφωνο που καλείς, ο ρουτερ που έχεις ακόμα και το κέντρο που είναι ο άλλος!!
Χτες κάναμε δοκιμές με ένα φίλο και παίρναμε τηλέφωνα στη σειρά συνέχεια...
Κάθε κλήση είχε ΑΛΛΗ ποιότητα είτε απο την δική μας είτε απο την άλλη πλευρά...
Με εναν μιλάγαμε 15 λεπτά κρυσταλλο ενω στην επόμενη κλήση είχαμε καθυστέρηση στη φωνή 5 δευτερόλεπτα!!!!
Οσο για τις πόρτες ...
Κανεις Port forwarding όπως κάνουμε συνήθως στα ρούτερς (υπάρχει αντίστοιχο μαμούθ νήμα) ...
Ως σέρβερ δηλώνεις το μηχάνημα που έχεις εγκατεστημένο το πρόγραμμα εννοείται! 

Και βέβαια το πρόγραμμα συνίσταται ΜΟΝΟ για DSL connections 384 και πάνω...

Οι κλήσεις ειναι ΔΩΡΕΑΝ (μέχρι νεωτέρας οπότε πάρτε όσο διαρκεί) προς ΟΛΑ τα ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ νούμερα στις χώρες που υπάρχουν στη λίστα των ΔΩΡΕΑΝ, ανεξαρτήτως που βρίσκεσαι εσύ!

----------


## anon

δοκίμασε και την www.voipjet.com
δίνει δωρεάν 25 σέντς ομιλίας για δοκιμές
και χρησιμοποιεί το iax (asterisk)
έχει και οδηγίες για το αντίστοιχο clients.

----------


## BoGe

Πρόβλημα καθυστέρησεις, δεν έχω.

Για κλήσεις προς Ελλάδα, το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι σε κάποιες κλήσεις ο ήχος "ρομποτίζει" λίγο. Αλλά όπως είπα είναι πολύ λίγο, που δεν ενοχλεί.

Κάνω πολλές κλήσεις, όμως καμια φορά ενώ το LiniSys ATA δείχνει να είναι δυνδεδεμένο, δεν μπορώ να πάρω, και χρειάζεται reboot. Υπάρχουν μέρες που μπορεί να μην το κάνει καθόλου, και άλλες μέρες να το κάνει 2-3 φορές. 

Αυτή την στιγμή σε συνδυασμό με το κόστος είναι ότιο καλύτερο υπάρχει, και μακάρι αν αλλάξουν οικονομική πολιτική, να μην πάνε στο άλλο άκρο.

----------


## manolis

Υπάρχει κανένας Underground τρόπος να αποφύγουμε τη διάρκεια κλήσης ενός λεπτού;;;;

Εγώ που το δοκίμασα, ακούω μια χαρά αλλά αυτός που μου μιλάει έχει επιστρωφή ήχου;;;

Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι να το φτιάξω αυτό;;;;

----------


## sdikr

> Υπάρχει κανένας χχχχχχ τρόπος να αποφύγουμε τη διάρκεια κλήσης ενός λεπτού;;;;


Ναι πληρώνεις 5 Ευρώ

http://www.voipbuster.com/en/newsflash.html

----------


## manolis

Δεν είναι Underground αυτό!!!!  :Thumb Dup:

----------


## sdikr

Και δεν πρόκειτε να υπάρξει Underground  εδώ   :Evil:

----------


## manolis

> Εγώ που το δοκίμασα, ακούω μια χαρά αλλά αυτός που μου μιλάει έχει επιστρωφή ήχου;;;
> 
> Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι να το φτιάξω αυτό;;;;


Ωραία, αφού δεν γίνεται κάτι για το άλλο, μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για αυτό;;;

----------


## minovg

Παιδιά υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις κλήσεις Voip εδώ και αρκετές μέρες. Διαβάστε το παρακάτω τόπικ για να καταλάβετε.
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20827

----------


## yiapap

> Κανεις Port forwarding όπως κάνουμε συνήθως στα ρούτερς (υπάρχει αντίστοιχο μαμούθ νήμα) ...
> Ως σέρβερ δηλώνεις το μηχάνημα που έχεις εγκατεστημένο το πρόγραμμα εννοείται!


Όμως... 
Εγώ μιλάω κανονικά (με τα προβληματάκια που αναφέρθηκαν) ΧΩΡΙΣ να έχω ανοίξει τις πόρτες και ΧΩΡΙΣ να είναι αυτές δηλωμένες στο NAT!
Γι αυτό ρώτησα να πρόκειται μόνο για εξερχόμενες αιτήσεις, γι αυτό και ανέφερε το ToS.
Επίσης, το iptraf που έχω στον Linux gateway μου εμφανίζει τα UDP προς τις πόρτες 11xxxx ως ΕΞΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΑ.

Τελικά ΞΕΡΕΙ κανείς τι παίζει;




> Παιδιά υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις κλήσεις Voip εδώ και αρκετές μέρες. Διαβάστε το παρακάτω τόπικ για να καταλάβετε.
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20827


Το έχω δει το νήμα. Με τον psxakaias κάναμε και test για το packet rate και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα.

Όταν στο high internet connection το up rate ξεπερνά (οριακά) τα 10ΚΒ/s κατανοώ ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Γι αυτό και η ερώτηση -1- ήταν μάλλον ρητορική  :Wink:

----------


## BoGe

> Δεν είναι Underground αυτό!!!!


Μα καλά μόνο  5 ευρώ είναι,  τσάμπα και πάλι.
Τι άλλο θέλετε;

----------


## yiapap

Τα 5€ ΔΕΝ είναι χρέωση. Είναι deposit! 
(για τις απορίες; τπτ :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Όμως...
> Εγώ μιλάω κανονικά (με τα προβληματάκια που αναφέρθηκαν) ΧΩΡΙΣ να έχω ανοίξει τις πόρτες και ΧΩΡΙΣ να είναι αυτές δηλωμένες στο NAT!
> Γι αυτό ρώτησα να πρόκειται μόνο για εξερχόμενες αιτήσεις, γι αυτό και ανέφερε το ToS.
> Επίσης, το iptraf που έχω στον Linux gateway μου εμφανίζει τα UDP προς τις πόρτες 11xxxx ως ΕΞΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΑ.



Μήπως spi firewall;
Πάντως για τις πόρτες είναι λιγο περίεργα τα πράγματα,  γιατί το sip  κάνει χρήση μιας για επικοινωνία με τον proxy  (πχ 5060)  και μετά random udp  απο ... ανάλογα το πρόγραμμα

----------


## yiapap

> Μήπως spi firewall;
> Πάντως για τις πόρτες είναι λιγο περίεργα τα πράγματα,  γιατί το sip  κάνει χρήση μιας για επικοινωνία με τον proxy  (πχ 5060)  και μετά random udp  απο ... ανάλογα το πρόγραμμα


Πάλι όμως... Οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις πως στο διάτανο φτάνουν στο εσωτερικό μου PC;

----------


## sdikr

> Πάλι όμως... Οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις πως στο διάτανο φτάνουν στο εσωτερικό μου PC;


μέσω του proxy

----------


## yiapap

Μέσω του proxy με έλεγχο ανά τακτά διαστήματα;
Γιατί, persistent connection ΔΕΝ έχω.

----------


## nik0span

Παιδιά μιλάμε για εντελώς δωρεάν τηλέφωνα με το voipbuster σε σταθερά στην ελλάδα;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## yiapap

> Παιδιά μιλάμε για εντελώς δωρεάν τηλέφωνα με το voipbuster σε σταθερά στην ελλάδα;;;;;;;;;;


Και προς σταθερά σε άλλες χώρες (π.χ. ΗΠΑ). Επιβεβαιωμένα πλέον  :Wink:

----------


## anon

Εκανα voipbuster με asterisk. Καλό!!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Χρησιμοποιώ και τα cisco Ip phones

----------


## anon

Λοιπόν αποτελέσματα. Βγαίνω με 1mbps Otenet Αθήνα. Η γραμμή άδεια 

--- athe730p-l0.otenet.net ping statistics ---
14 packets transmitted, 14 received, 0% packet loss, time 13010ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 13.591/20.344/26.691/3.824 ms, pipe 2

Με voipbuster και codec g729 η κλήση προς Θεσσαλονίκη όχι και τόσο καλή. Με άκουγαν καλά, είχα διακοπές (που σημαίνει στο download της χιλιάρας, ή ίσως κάπου άλλου λόγω κυκλώματος voip). Με χρήση voipjet τα πράγματα ήταν λιγάκι καλύτερα αλλά όχι να δικαιολογούν διαφορά. Αλλάζοντας codec, με gsm τα πράγματα ήταν σαφώς καλύτερα (ελαφρά ρομποτική φωνή άκουγα εγω, με άκουγαν καλά), ενώ με iLBC ήταν σχεδόν toll quality. Το πρόβλημα όμως ήταν επειδή καλούσα Θεσσαλονίκη (μήπως χρησιμοποιούν HOL;;;  :Whistling: )

----------


## @ST

Εχω: Voipbuster 2.07 Build 199
Adsl 384/128 Hol
Modem Router 3 Com Office Connect
Θελω Την Βοηθεια Σασ Γιατι Οταν Κανω Κληση Με Το Voipbuster Κανει Ringing Για 2 Δευτερολεπτα Και Μετα Παιρνω Το Μηνυμα "call Ended (sorry, No Data Has Been Received From The Other Party)" Και Καμια Φορα Το Μηνυμα "call Ended (connect)".... Τι Γνωμη Εχετε Για Αυτο;

Επισησ Θελω Να Ρωτησω Ποια Ειναι Η Διαφορα Αν Στισ Ρυθμισεισ Βαλω High Speed Internet Ή Dialup Internet Connection;
Εγω Το Εχω Στο High Speed Internet Λογω Adsl

Ευχαριστω Πολυ Εκ Των Προτερων

----------


## anon

> Εχω: Voipbuster 2.07 Build 199
> Adsl 384/128 Hol
> Modem Router 3 Com Office Connect
> Θελω Την Βοηθεια Σασ Γιατι Οταν Κανω Κληση Με Το Voipbuster Κανει Ringing Για 2 Δευτερολεπτα Και Μετα Παιρνω Το Μηνυμα "call Ended (sorry, No Data Has Been Received From The Other Party)" Και Καμια Φορα Το Μηνυμα "call Ended (connect)".... Τι Γνωμη Εχετε Για Αυτο;


Αρκετοί λόγοι μπορεί να συμβαίνουν. Οι βασικές περιπτώσεις είναι είτε ότι η γραμμή είναι καττειλημένη, ή (κυρίως αυτό) δεν μπορει να ολοκληρωθεί το voip connection (στο άλλο άκρο) πιθανόν λόγω congestion ή για να το πούμε διαφορετικά μη ικανοποιητικής σύνδεσηε.




> Επισησ Θελω Να Ρωτησω Ποια Ειναι Η Διαφορα Αν Στισ Ρυθμισεισ Βαλω High Speed Internet Ή Dialup Internet Connection;
> Εγω Το Εχω Στο High Speed Internet Λογω Adsl


Οταν βάλεις dialup internet connection θεωρεί το πρόγραμμα ότι έχει μια ταχύτητα περίπου 45-64Kbps οπότε πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσει codec / framerate που να "χωρά" άνετα σε αυτή την γραμμή (με ενδεχόμενη μείωση της ποιότητας της φωνής), ενώ το high speed θεωρεί ότι έχεις τουλάχιστον 384Kbps και χρησιμοποιεί περισσότερο bandwidth για καλύτερη ποιότητα φωνής. Αυτά βέβαια στην υπόλοιπη ευρώπη, όπου οι ADSL είναι ότι λένε   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## spirosta

Έδωσα και εγώ τα 5 ευρουλάκια μέσω paypal και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν αρκετά ικανοποιητικό.
Μίλαγα με έναν φίλο για μιαμιση ώρα μέχρι που κουραστήκαμε να μιλάμε! Καθυστέρηση δυτυχώς υπάρχει μικρή αλλά είναι αμελητέα. Δεν σου δίνει όμως την αίσθηση της ζωντανής ομιλίας. Όταν δεν μίλαγε ο άλλος εγώ δεν λάμβανα καθόλου ήχο. Το απόλυτο κενό.
Παρόλα αυτά υπήρχε συννενόηση. Πιστεύω ότι θα το χρησιμοποιώ για τα τηλέφωνα μου.

Δεν ξέρω την ποιότητα του skype. Εσείς που το έχετε χρησιμοποιήσει δικαιολογεί όλη αυτή την διαφήμηση και την μεγαλείο του ή κυμαίνεται σε επίπεδα Voip Buster?

----------


## Ducklord

Το κόβω για "διάτονα αστέρα". Πώς μπορούν και δίνουν "free"; Τρεχάτε όσο... προλαβαίνουμε!

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## BoGe

> Το κόβω για "διάτονα αστέρα". Πώς μπορούν και δίνουν "free"; Τρεχάτε όσο... προλαβαίνουμε!
> 
> Φιλικά
> Παπιάρχοντας


Όντως είναι πολύ καλή τιμή.

Η Voipbuster, παίρνει τις υπηρεσίες της από κάποιον άλλον τηλεπικοινωνικό παροχέα.
Στον οποίο χρεώνεται κανονικά.
Συνήθως βάζουν ένα πάγιο, και υπολογίζουν ότι άλλοι θα κάνουν πολλά τηλέφωνα και άλλοι λίγα. Οπώτα από αυτούς που θα κάνουν λίγα θα κερδίσουν. Όμως στην περίπτωση αυτή τα 5 ευρώ που ζητάνε είναι λίγα, και φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα κρατήσει πολύ και θα το αυξήσουν.

----------


## sdikr

> Όντως είναι πολύ καλή τιμή.
> 
> Η Voipbuster, παίρνει τις υπηρεσίες της από κάποιον άλλον τηλεπικοινωνικό παροχέα.
> Στον οποίο χρεώνεται κανονικά.
> Συνήθως βάζουν ένα πάγιο, και υπολογίζουν ότι άλλοι θα κάνουν πολλά τηλέφωνα και άλλοι λίγα. Οπώτα από αυτούς που θα κάνουν λίγα θα κερδίσουν. Όμως στην περίπτωση αυτή τα 5 ευρώ που ζητάνε είναι λίγα, και φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα κρατήσει πολύ και θα το αυξήσουν.


Το λέει και στην σελίδα τους  *beta testing*,
το καλό όμως ειναι οτι το voip  γίνεται πλέον όλο και ποιο mainstream  όλο και κάποιοι θα κάνουν Beta,  όλο και κάποιοι θα κάνουν προσφορές

----------


## VAGDesign

Παιδιά γιά δείτε εδώ...... http://www.voipbuster.com/en/rates.html
Πάνω δεξιά λέει για κλήσεις σε σταθερό τηλέφωνο στην Ελλάδα είναι ΔΩΡΕΑΝ.
Το λέει επίσης και στον κατάλογο με τις χώρες, στο "g".
Το Skype έχει καλύτερη τιμή στα κινητά, αλλα το VoIP Buster συμφέρει για σταθερή τηλεφωνία.

----------


## anon

Αν δεν το έχετε καταλάβει, γίνετε ενας πόλεμος αυτη την στιγμή για το ποιά εταιρια θα εδραιωθεί ως VoIP πάροχος, όπως έγινε με την Vonage αυτή την στιγμή στην Αμερική (η οποία φημολογείται ότι μπαίνει NASDAQ και θα πέσουν τρελλά λεφτά). Γιαυτό δίνουν τσάμπα, μην ξεχνάτε ότι η Skype ξεκίνησε καλυτερα και φαίνεται να εδραιώνεται αυτή έναντι των άλλων, κάτι που κατα την γνώμη δεν είναι ευχάριστο, μιας και η Skype χρησιμοποιεί δικά της πρωτόκολλα/codecs που τα κάνει license όπου θέλει αυτή, και το σύστημα της συνεργάζεται με ότι πάλι θέλει αυτή, σε αντίθεση με το SIP/IAX(asterisk) που είναι free και codecs όπως το iLBC, Speex που είναι free και με καλές επιδόσεις, ή έστω G729/G723 που είνα πατενταρισμένα αλλά παντού διαθέσιμα. Θα στεναχωρηθώ πολυ εαν η Skype πιάσει όλη την αγορά, θα έχουμε μια άλλη Microsoft στις επικοινωνίες VoIP.

----------


## BoGe

> Λοιπόν αποτελέσματα. Βγαίνω με 1mbps Otenet Αθήνα. Η γραμμή άδεια 
> 
> Αλλάζοντας codec, με gsm τα πράγματα ήταν σαφώς καλύτερα (ελαφρά ρομποτική φωνή άκουγα εγω, με άκουγαν καλά), ενώ με iLBC ήταν σχεδόν toll quality.


Τι εννοείς iLBC;

----------


## Nodens

Γνωρίζετε αν το Yamamoto EasyBlue Box δουλεύει με το VoIPBuster? Έχω ήδη ένα ασύρματο τηλέφωνο και λέω, μιας και θα καταργήσω τον ΟΤΕ και θα βάλω μόνο DSL από Vivodi, να το χρησιμοποιώ για τις κλήσεις μέσω του προγράμματος. Αν αυτό δεν είναι συμβατό, γνωρίζετε κάποια συσκευή που να είναι (για σύνδεση ασύρματου τηλεφώνου κυρίως - αλλιώς αν δεν υπάρχει κάτι τότε USB phone)?

O mrwireless το έχει δοκιμάσει επιτυχώς με το Skype. Μπορείς να κάνεις καμιά δοκιμή και με το VOIPBuster μιας και έχεις τη συσκευή? Πάντως το Yamamoto EasyBlue Box υποτίθεται πως είναι συμβατό με SIP, άρα λογικά θα είναι συμβατό, έτσι? Επίσης, δεν χρειάζεται να είναι συνδεδεμένο με γραμμή PSTN, ε?

----------


## BoGe

> Γνωρίζετε αν το Yamamoto EasyBlue Box δουλεύει με το VoIPBuster? Έχω ήδη ένα ασύρματο τηλέφωνο και λέω, μιας και θα καταργήσω τον ΟΤΕ και θα βάλω μόνο DSL από Vivodi, να το χρησιμοποιώ για τις κλήσεις μέσω του προγράμματος. Αν αυτό δεν είναι συμβατό, γνωρίζετε κάποια συσκευή που να είναι (για σύνδεση ασύρματου τηλεφώνου κυρίως - αλλιώς αν δεν υπάρχει κάτι τότε USB phone)?
> 
> O mrwireless το έχει δοκιμάσει επιτυχώς με το Skype. Μπορείς να κάνεις καμιά δοκιμή και με το VOIPBuster μιας και έχεις τη συσκευή? Πάντως το Yamamoto EasyBlue Box υποτίθεται πως είναι συμβατό με SIP, άρα λογικά θα είναι συμβατό, έτσι? Επίσης, δεν χρειάζεται να είναι συνδεδεμένο με γραμμή PSTN, ε?


Γιατί δεν παίρνεις ένα ΑΤΑ, που είναι αυτόνομο, χωρίς να απαιτεί δηλαδή χρήση υπολογιστή.
Απο πρακτικής απόψεως χίλιες φορές καλύτερα.

----------


## Nodens

> Γιατί δεν παίρνεις ένα ΑΤΑ, που είναι αυτόνομο, χωρίς να απαιτεί δηλαδή χρήση υπολογιστή.
> Απο πρακτικής απόψεως χίλιες φορές καλύτερα.


Δε διαφωνώ. Σίγουρα είναι καλύτερα, το ΑΤΑ όμως δεν είναι πανάκριβο? Επίσης θα δουλέψει με VoIPBuster? Έχεις κάτι να προτείνεις? Κάποιο ΑΤΑ το οποίο έχεις δοκιμάσει?

----------


## anon

> Τι εννοείς iLBC;


Google it... είναι free codec

----------


## HaRRy

Να υπενθυμίσω πως αν χρησιμοποιείται το voipbuster ΠΡΕΠΕΙ:
1.Να μη κατεβάζετε/ανεβάζετε τίποτα την ώρα της κλήσης... πατήστε ενα pause σε όλα
2.Να χρησιμοποιείτε μικρόφωνο κι ακουστικά
3.Να έχετε κάρτα ήχου FULL DUPLEX π.χ.SB live pro γιατί αλλιώς θα πήξετε στα echo και εσείς και ο συνομιλητής σας!!! πολλές builtin κάρτες δεν είναι full duplex !!

----------


## kostas_21

Πολύ καλό ακούγεται το VoipBuster αλλά η εταιρία τι λέει από φερεγγυότητα, μιας και πρέπει να δόσεις πιστωτική.

----------


## sdikr

> Πολύ καλό ακούγεται το VoipBuster αλλά η εταιρία τι λέει από φερεγγυότητα, μιας και πρέπει να δόσεις πιστωτική.


Δώσε μεσω paypall

----------


## kostas_21

Επειδή είμαι κάπως καινούργιος τι είναι το paypall

----------


## 123456789

Καλησπέρα,
με δυό λόγια το paypal είναι μία υπηρεσία που μπορείς να βρεις στο www.paypal.com στην οποία δίνεις τα στοιχεία της πιστωτικής σου και αποκτάς ένα λογαριασμό που είναι ουσιαστικά το email σου και όταν ένα site συνεγάζεται (=πουλάει μέσω) paypal, τότε αντί να δίνεις στο site αυτό τα στοιχεία της πιστωτικής σου, κάνεις την πληρωμή μέσω του paypal account σου...για περισσότερα www.paypal.com

----------


## kostas_21

thanks 123456789

----------


## yiapap

Πάντως σα να έχει πέσει υπερβολικά η ποιότητα τις τελευταίες μέρες... Ή είναι η ιδέα μου;

Τελικά τις πόρτες UDP τις ανοίγετε ή όχι;

----------


## BoGe

> Πάντως σα να έχει πέσει υπερβολικά η ποιότητα τις τελευταίες μέρες... Ή είναι η ιδέα μου;


Καμιά αλλαγή δεν βλέπω, και κάνω μεγάλη καθημερινή χρήση.

----------


## BoGe

> Δε διαφωνώ. Σίγουρα είναι καλύτερα, το ΑΤΑ όμως δεν είναι πανάκριβο? Επίσης θα δουλέψει με VoIPBuster? Έχεις κάτι να προτείνεις? Κάποιο ΑΤΑ το οποίο έχεις δοκιμάσει?


Χρησιμοποιώ της LinkSys, με ΦΠΑ 84 ευρώ, με 2 γραμμές είναι.

Αν το παραγγείλεις από έξω θα το βρείς και πιο φτηνά.

----------


## yiapap

BoGe, στον router σου έχεις δρομολογήσει τις UDP πόρτες που αναφέρει η voipbuster στο FAQ της;

Φοβάμαι ότι με το να μην τις έχω ανοίξει παίζω υποχρεωτικά μέσω του proxy τους και γι αυτό βλέπω πτώση στην απόδοση. Ξέρει κάποιος πως δουλεύει το VoIP με τις πόρτες;

Μια βοήθεια ρε παιδια!   :Sad:

----------


## anon

> BoGe, στον router σου έχεις δρομολογήσει τις UDP πόρτες που αναφέρει η voipbuster στο FAQ της;
> 
> Φοβάμαι ότι με το να μην τις έχω ανοίξει παίζω υποχρεωτικά μέσω του proxy τους και γι αυτό βλέπω πτώση στην απόδοση. Ξέρει κάποιος πως δουλεύει το VoIP με τις πόρτες;
> 
> Μια βοήθεια ρε παιδια!


Υποθέτω ότι εαν βγαίνεις με ΝΑΤ πρέπει να είσαι εντάξει (έτσι βγαίνω εγώ απευθείας). Στην περίπτωση του asterisk που έχω, επίσης επιτρέπει outgoing connections (οτιδήποτε), και παίζει. περισσότερο δεν το έχω ψάξει, αν θέλεις να το κοιτάξω

----------


## anon

σε μια πρόχειρη έρευνα, είδα ότι χτυπά πόρτα 10302 στην 195.27.201.8. Χρησιμοποιεί σαν δική του πόρτα (src) 20675.

----------


## BoGe

> BoGe, στον router σου έχεις δρομολογήσει τις UDP πόρτες που αναφέρει η voipbuster στο FAQ της;
> 
> Φοβάμαι ότι με το να μην τις έχω ανοίξει παίζω υποχρεωτικά μέσω του proxy τους και γι αυτό βλέπω πτώση στην απόδοση. Ξέρει κάποιος πως δουλεύει το VoIP με τις πόρτες;
> 
> Μια βοήθεια ρε παιδια!


Την γραμμή την χρησιμοποιώ αποκλειστικά για VoIP.
Όλες τις πόρτες τις έχω γυρίσει στο ΑΤΑ.

----------


## BoGe

> Πάντως σα να έχει πέσει υπερβολικά η ποιότητα τις τελευταίες μέρες... Ή είναι η ιδέα μου;


Μακάρι το πρόβλημα να μην είναι στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## yiapap

> Υποθέτω ότι εαν βγαίνεις με ΝΑΤ πρέπει να είσαι εντάξει (έτσι βγαίνω εγώ απευθείας). Στην περίπτωση του asterisk που έχω, επίσης επιτρέπει outgoing connections (οτιδήποτε), και παίζει. περισσότερο δεν το έχω ψάξει, αν θέλεις να το κοιτάξω


Βγαίνω μέσω ένος Linux getway που τρέχει firestarter. Ο router μου είναι τελειώς ανοιχτός (don;t ask). Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ΠΩΣ φθάνουν τα εισερχόμενα UDP στον υπολογιστή μου αφού ποτέ δεν έχω δηλώσει πουθενά, τίποτε για PNAT!
Τρέχοντας το iptraf στο Linux βλέπω ότι κάθε περίπου 20 δέυτερα το voipbuster κάνει την εξής επικοινωνία:


```
UDP (80 bytes) from 192.168.1.4:62699 to 80.239.136.188:11112        │
UDP (80 bytes) from 80.239.136.188:11112 to 192.168.1.4:62699
```

Υποθέτω ότι ο 80.239.136.188 είναι κάποιος proxy του voipbuster. Όμως αφού η επικοινωνία μέσω UDP είναι connectionless πως ξέρει ο router να μου στείλει το πακέτο επιστροφής, δλδ πως το 2ο UDP κατευθύνεται προς το private ip μου. Κρατάει το Linux κάποιο πίνακα;

Και όταν κάποιος με καλεί; Προφανώς είναι κάποιο UDP πακέτο. Όμως σε αυτή την περίπτωση το πακέτο πρέπει να έρχεται πρώτο (χωρίς να το "ζητήσω"). Πως δρομολογείται προς το σωστό private ip?

----------


## yiapap

> Μακάρι το πρόβλημα να μην είναι στον ΟΤΕ.


Όχι γιατί συνήθως μιλάω το απόγευμα που και οι ταχύτητες και το latency είναι αξιοπρεπή.

----------


## frap

> Όμως αφού η επικοινωνία μέσω UDP είναι connectionless πως ξέρει ο router να μου στείλει το πακέτο επιστροφής, δλδ πως το 2ο UDP κατευθύνεται προς το private ip μου. Κρατάει το Linux κάποιο πίνακα;


Ακριβώς. Όταν γίνεται το ΝΑΤ προς τα έξω, γίνεται μια εγγραφή "connection tracking" ώστε η απάντηση να βρει τον δρόμο της προς τα πίσω. Για τα tcp πακέτα η εγγραφή έχει lifetime ίδιο με της σύνδεσης, για τα udp κάποιο προκαθορισμένο χρόνο. Νομίζω κάτω από το /proc υπάρχει το ip_conn_track ή κάπως έτσι, που μπορεί να σου δείξει όλη την σχετική πληροφορία.




> Και όταν κάποιος με καλεί; Προφανώς είναι κάποιο UDP πακέτο. Όμως σε αυτή την περίπτωση το πακέτο πρέπει να έρχεται πρώτο (χωρίς να το "ζητήσω"). Πως δρομολογείται προς το σωστό private ip?


Πιθανότατα κρατάς πάντα "ζωντανή" την σύνδεση με τον proxy οπότε αυτός είναι που σε ειδοποιεί για την εισερχόμενη κλήση και κατόπιν το software που τρέχεις ζητά να κάνει συνδέσεις προς τα έξω, όπου χρειάζονται....

-Κ.

----------


## yiapap

> Πιθανότατα κρατάς πάντα "ζωντανή" την σύνδεση με τον proxy οπότε αυτός είναι που σε ειδοποιεί για την εισερχόμενη κλήση και κατόπιν το software που τρέχεις ζητά να κάνει συνδέσεις προς τα έξω, όπου χρειάζονται....
> 
> -Κ.


Έτσι που το λες όμως, με το που με ειδοποιεί για την κλήση ο proxy, συνδέομαι με το IP το οποίο με κάλεσε εγώ.
Έτσι όμως αν ο καλών έχει ΚΑΙ αυτός firewall δε θα μιλήσουμε ποτέ!

...εκτός κι αν μιλήσουμε μέσω του proxy. Και από εκεί ξεκινάει η ερώτησή μου για το αν πρέπει να ανοίξουμε τις πόρτες. Δηλαδή αν και εγώ και ο συνομιλητής μου τις έχουμε κλειστές μήπως ΠΑΝΤΑ θα "μιλάμε" μέσω proxy;
Οπότε κάποιος που έχει ανοιχτές τις πόρτες ίσως να έχει μια θαυμάσια υπηρεσία εγώ όμως που πέφτω σε έναν αργό/συμφορημένο proxy θα ψάχνω να βρω την άκρη;

Επίσης... φτάνει να έχει ο ένας από τους 2 ανοιχτές τις πόρτες ή πρέπει και οι 2 να τις ανοίξουν; Βέβαια αυτό μάλλον θέλει πολύ παρακολούθηση για να δούμε τι γίνεται αφού μπορεί να εξαρτάται από την εφαρμογή  :Sad: 

<edit>/proc/net/ip_conn_track   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## sdikr

> ...εκτός κι αν μιλήσουμε μέσω του proxy. Και από εκεί ξεκινάει η ερώτησή μου για το αν πρέπει να ανοίξουμε τις πόρτες. Δηλαδή αν και εγώ και ο συνομιλητής μου τις έχουμε κλειστές μήπως ΠΑΝΤΑ θα "μιλάμε" μέσω proxy;
> Οπότε κάποιος που έχει ανοιχτές τις πόρτες ίσως να έχει μια θαυμάσια υπηρεσία εγώ όμως που πέφτω σε έναν αργό/συμφορημένο proxy θα ψάχνω να βρω την άκρη;


πάντα μιλάς μέσω proxy,  αλλά λόγο spi,    το voice connection γίνεται μέσω ip

----------


## yiapap

> πάντα μιλάς μέσω proxy,  αλλά λόγο spi,    το voice connection γίνεται μέσω ip


Πως;
Αν ξεκινήσω εγώ την κλήση προς τον άλλο router δεν υπάρχει στον πίνακά του καταχώρηση με το δικό μου ip άρα αν δεν έχει ανοιχτές πόρτες πάπαλα
Αν ξεκινήσει αυτός την κλήση προς εμένα εγώ δεν έχω ανοιχτές πόρτες ούτε την ip του κάπου καταγεγραμμένη άρα πάπαλα.

Η λύση είναι να τα στέλνω εγώ στον proxy και ο proxy στον... συνομιλητή και αντίστροφα.
Ή κάνω κάτι λάθος;

----------


## anon

μάλλον αυτό παίζει.

----------


## No-Name

Καλημέρα παιδιά έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα εδώ και 2-3 μέρες το pap2 ξαφνικά έχει σταματήσει να συνδέεται με τον sip server της voipbuster χωρίς να έχω αλλάξει καμία ρύθμιση.Έκανα και reset τις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις αλλά ακόμα τίποτα.Καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## viron

> Βγαίνω μέσω ένος Linux getway που τρέχει firestarter. Ο router μου είναι τελειώς ανοιχτός (don;t ask). Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ΠΩΣ φθάνουν τα εισερχόμενα UDP στον υπολογιστή μου αφού ποτέ δεν έχω δηλώσει πουθενά, τίποτε για PNAT!
> Τρέχοντας το iptraf στο Linux βλέπω ότι κάθε περίπου 20 δέυτερα το voipbuster κάνει την εξής επικοινωνία:
> 
> 
> ```
> UDP (80 bytes) from 192.168.1.4:62699 to 80.239.136.188:11112        │
> UDP (80 bytes) from 80.239.136.188:11112 to 192.168.1.4:62699
> ```
> 
> ...


O server που καλείς (ΙP address) ανήκει σε αυτή την εταιρία.
http://www.tviconnect.com/profile.php

To voipBuster ανήκει στην ελβετική εταιρία Finarea SA με πολλές δραστηριότητες στο Voip σε όλη την Ευρώπη.


Βύρων.

----------


## sculper

ύστερα απο προτροπή φίλου προσανατολίζομαι για το   http://www.grandstream.com/y-htseries.htm
το 488 μοντέλο
πιο φθηνά το βρήκα εδώ , και με λίγα μεταφορικα έξοδα
http://www.bobascom.com
πως σας φαίνεται η επιλογή και η τιμή???
Το θέλω για το VOIPBUSTER
επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να καλώ κατευθείαν απο το τηλέφωνο χωρίς να χρειάζεται να πληκτρολογώ κάτι στο PC μου...είναι εφικτό???


ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## BoGe

> ύστερα απο προτροπή φίλου προσανατολίζομαι για το   http://www.grandstream.com/y-htseries.htm
> το 488 μοντέλο
> πιο φθηνά το βρήκα εδώ , και με λίγα μεταφορικα έξοδα
> http://www.bobascom.com
> πως σας φαίνεται η επιλογή και η τιμή???
> Το θέλω για το VOIPBUSTER
> επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να καλώ κατευθείαν απο το τηλέφωνο χωρίς να χρειάζεται να πληκτρολογώ κάτι στο PC μου...είναι εφικτό???
> 
> 
> ευχαριστώ πολύ!


Γιατί δεν παίρνεις το PAP2 της Linksys, που θα σου έρθει και πιο φτηνά;
Στην Ελλάδα κοστίζει το 90 με ΦΠΑ, από έξω μπορείς να το πάρεις πολύ πιο φτηνά.
Με Voipbuster παίζει μια χαρά.

----------


## sculper

> Γιατί δεν παίρνεις το PAP2 της Linksys, που θα σου έρθει και πιο φτηνά;
> Στην Ελλάδα κοστίζει το 90 με ΦΠΑ, από έξω μπορείς να το πάρεις πολύ πιο φτηνά.
> Με Voipbuster παίζει μια χαρά.


οκ....έχω τις εξής ερωτήσεις:
1)εγώ έχω το linksys wag354 και δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα...ένας φίλος που έχει usb modem sagem από το ondsl kit μπορεί να το βάλει πάνω στην ethernet του pc του...η πρέπει να μπει σε router η συσκευή που προτείνεις????

και 
2) θα μπορώ να καλώ κατευθείαν απο το σταθερό τα νούμερα που θέλω να πάρω στο voipbuster?????? διότι σε αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω γίνεται......έτσι μου είπαν τουλάχιστον!


υ.γ. δεν νομίζω ότι είναι πιο φθηνό αυτό που λες μιας και βγαίνουν 2 κομμάτια στα 140 ευρώ με μεταφορικά....

----------


## BoGe

> υ.γ. δεν νομίζω ότι είναι πιο φθηνό αυτό που λες μιας και βγαίνουν 2 κομμάτια στα 140 ευρώ με μεταφορικά....


90 ευρώ είδα ότι έχει το ένα.
Τώρα αν κάνει κάποθια έκπτωση, εντάξει

----------


## BoGe

> οκ....έχω τις εξής ερωτήσεις:
> 1)εγώ έχω το linksys wag354 και δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα...ένας φίλος που έχει usb modem sagem από το ondsl kit μπορεί να το βάλει πάνω στην ethernet του pc του...η πρέπει να μπει σε router η συσκευή που προτείνεις????
> 
> και 
> 2) θα μπορώ να καλώ κατευθείαν απο το σταθερό τα νούμερα που θέλω να πάρω στο voipbuster?????? διότι σε αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω γίνεται......έτσι μου είπαν τουλάχιστον!


1. Το Linksys όπως και το άλλο που είπες, μπορεί να το βάλει στην ethernet του υπολογιστή του.
2. Ναι γίνεται.

----------


## sculper

και κάτι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω κλήσεις ενώ είναι συνδεδεμένη η τηλεφωνική συσκευή στο σταθερό δίκτύο......υπάρχει κάποιο πλήκτρο που πατάς για να την δρομολογήσει μέσω σταθερού δικτύου ή μέσω voipbuster????

και αυτός ο προγραμματισμός γίνεται πάνω στο linksys που μου προτείνεις???


συγνώμη αν ρωτάω χαζά πράγματα.....αλλά δεν θέλω να πάρω κάτι για τέλειο και μετά να βγει πατάτα!

----------


## BoGe

> και κάτι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω κλήσεις ενώ είναι συνδεδεμένη η τηλεφωνική συσκευή στο σταθερό δίκτύο......υπάρχει κάποιο πλήκτρο που πατάς για να την δρομολογήσει μέσω σταθερού δικτύου ή μέσω voipbuster????
> 
> και αυτός ο προγραμματισμός γίνεται πάνω στο linksys που μου προτείνεις???
> 
> 
> συγνώμη αν ρωτάω χαζά πράγματα.....αλλά δεν θέλω να πάρω κάτι για τέλειο και μετά να βγει πατάτα!


Το linksys δεν υποστηρίζει την δυνατότητα αυτή.

----------


## nrg_polini

Πρακτικα η μονη διαφορα ht 486 με 488 ειναι οτι με το 488 μπορω να καλεσω απο το κινητο μου στο σπιτι και να κανω κληση μεσω voip? Ευχαριστω!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sculper

* FXO port allows local and remote PSTN-to-VoIP call origination and VoIP-to-PSTN call termination, automated call routing through PSTN, and power fail-over. PSTN Pass-through allows local PSTN line service for income/outbound call and failover


Note: On the HT-486 Rev 1.0, the PSTN port is only a life line port that switches to PTSN only on loss of power.

FXO port:
It can support all the functions of a PSTN pass through plus:
- Terminate a VoIP call into the PSTN port
- Allow a PSTN call to call either the FXS phone or other VoIP devices over the IP network
- Route call automatically and transparently to PSTN line according to user configuration


αυτή η port είναι η μόνη διαφορά.....
φαντάζομαι ότι έχεις καλύτερο χειρισμό του τηλεφώνου...όποιος μπορεί να μας εξηγήσει επί της ουσίας.....θα ήταν καλό!

----------


## tsimbidis

H FXO περιμένει τηλεφωνικό σήμα. Αυτό σημαίνει οτι τη συνδέουμε με γραμή ΟΤΕ η οποία μας στέλνει τηλεφωνικό σήμα, ή σε τηλεφωνικό κέντρο σε θέση εσωτερικού.
Η FXS παράγει τηλεφωνικό σήμα.Αυτό σημαίνει οτι τη συνδέουμε με ότι περιμένει τηλεφωνικό σήμα.Είτε απλό τηλέφωνο, είτε τηλεφωνικό κέντρο στην υποδοχή για εξωτερική γραμή.
Τώρα το παραπάνω χαρακτηριστικό που εχει το Grandstream to 488 είνει οτι σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος σου προσομοιώνει σαν να τοποθετει τη συσκευή που εχεις στην fxs πορτα , στο τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο που έρχεται στην fxo πόρτα. δηλαδή αυτό που θα έκανες και συ σε περίπτωση διακοπής, να τοποθετήσεις το τηλέφωνο κατευθείαν στον τοίχο.

----------


## sculper

αν αυτή είναι η μόνη διαφορά 
αξίζει να δώσω 17 ευρώ παραπάνω??????????






> H FXO περιμένει τηλεφωνικό σήμα. Αυτό σημαίνει οτι τη συνδέουμε με γραμή ΟΤΕ η οποία μας στέλνει τηλεφωνικό σήμα, ή σε τηλεφωνικό κέντρο σε θέση εσωτερικού.
> Η FXS παράγει τηλεφωνικό σήμα.Αυτό σημαίνει οτι τη συνδέουμε με ότι περιμένει τηλεφωνικό σήμα.Είτε απλό τηλέφωνο, είτε τηλεφωνικό κέντρο στην υποδοχή για εξωτερική γραμή.
> Τώρα το παραπάνω χαρακτηριστικό που εχει το Grandstream to 488 είνει οτι σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος σου προσομοιώνει σαν να τοποθετει τη συσκευή που εχεις στην fxs πορτα , στο τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο που έρχεται στην fxo πόρτα. δηλαδή αυτό που θα έκανες και συ σε περίπτωση διακοπής, να τοποθετήσεις το τηλέφωνο κατευθείαν στον τοίχο.

----------


## tsimbidis

> αν αυτή είναι η μόνη διαφορά 
> αξίζει να δώσω 17 ευρώ παραπάνω??????????


λαθος εκφράστηκα. το PSTN pass-through το κανουν και οι 2 συσκευές( 486-488). η 488 έχει fxo πόρτα. που σημαίνει οτι μπορείς από το τηλέφωνο που έχεις στην fxs πορτα, ή από όποιο άλλο voip τηλέφωνο έχεις στο δίκτυό σου, να βγείς από την fxo πόρτα ( τη γραμμή που σου έχει ο ΟΤΕ) ( κάτι σαν τηλεφωνικό κέντρο )

----------


## sculper

με μπέρδεψες....λες ένα πρακτικό παράδειγα αν έχεις την καλοσύνη.....






> λαθος εκφράστηκα. το PSTN pass-through το κανουν και οι 2 συσκευές( 486-488). η 488 έχει fxo πόρτα. που σημαίνει οτι μπορείς από το τηλέφωνο που έχεις στην fxs πορτα, ή από όποιο άλλο voip τηλέφωνο έχεις στο δίκτυό σου, να βγείς από την fxo πόρτα ( τη γραμμή που σου έχει ο ΟΤΕ) ( κάτι σαν τηλεφωνικό κέντρο )

----------


## Navigator

Exει δοκιμάσει κανείς Sipoura/Linksys 3000 με VoipBuster ?

----------


## sculper

kapoia info
http://www.voipbuster.com/en/faq.html#12
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum...fm/407284.html




> Exει δοκιμάσει κανείς Sipoura/Linksys 3000 με VoipBuster ?

----------


## Navigator

Aυτά τα γνωρίζουμε το θέμα ειναι πως παίζει σε αυνθήκες ΟΤΕ...

----------


## spartacus

Σ' εμενα δεν λειτουργεί, μου βγάζει  firewall is blocking , δεν έχω firewall, ούτε software  ούτε  hardware, έχω το speed touch 530 και έχω εκτός το firewall του, παρόλαυτά δεν λειτουργεί, έχω ανοίξει την πόρτα 5060 αλλά δεν με αφήνει

----------


## sdikr

> Σ' εμενα δεν λειτουργεί, μου βγάζει firewall is blocking , δεν έχω firewall, ούτε software ούτε hardware, έχω το speed touch 530 και έχω εκτός το firewall του, παρόλαυτά δεν λειτουργεί, έχω ανοίξει την πόρτα 5060 αλλά δεν με αφήνει


Για το speedtouhc  θυμάμαι οτι καπου στο φόρουμ έχει αναφερθει μια εντόλη γιατί για κάποιο λόγο κάνει block στα sip

κάτι με Unbind,  δεν θυμάμαι που τώρα

----------


## snips

ΑΠΟΡΙΑ....όταν σε καλούν στο σταθερό τηλέφωνο πως γίνεται να "χτυπάει" και στον υπολογιστή? Μιλάω για DSL συνδέσεις. Χρειάζεται άλλο prog;

----------


## spartacus

έχεις δίκιο, για να δουλέψει το xlite της hol είχα βγάλει σπυριά, τώρα συνδέθηκα με ένα tornado 801 και δουλευει μια χαρά, πρέπει να ψάξω να δω τι θα κάνω με το 530, όλα τα router είναι έτσι δυστροπα; το 9102 που έχετε πολλοί εδώ μέσα είναι πιο απλό;

----------


## sdikr

> έχεις δίκιο, για να δουλέψει το xlite της hol είχα βγάλει σπυριά, τώρα συνδέθηκα με ένα tornado 801 και δουλευει μια χαρά, πρέπει να ψάξω να δω τι θα κάνω με το 530, όλα τα router είναι έτσι δυστροπα; το 9102 που έχετε πολλοί εδώ μέσα είναι πιο απλό;


δες αυτό http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...ghlight=unbind

----------


## snips

Από 530 μόλις μίλησα χωρις ports και τίποτα...απλά έχω firewalling off από το telnet. Αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν φταέι αυτό!

----------


## spartacus

> δες αυτό http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...ghlight=unbind



Ξέχασα και τι είχα γράψει πριν από μήνες, νασαι κλά που μου το υπέδειξες, το είχα εντελώς ξεχάσει, τώρα λειτουργεi μια χαρά thanks

----------


## minovg

> ΑΠΟΡΙΑ....όταν σε καλούν στο σταθερό τηλέφωνο πως γίνεται να "χτυπάει" και στον υπολογιστή? Μιλάω για DSL συνδέσεις. Χρειάζεται άλλο prog;


Εγώ ψάχνω το αντίθετο... Κάθε φορά που χτυπάει το σταθερό χτυπάει και στον υπολογιστή ένα κουδούνι...   :Evil:  Θέλω να το απενεργοποιήσω αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς.

----------


## Dimis

Επιλογές / Συσκευές Ηχου / Κουδούνισμα Ηχείου PC (ξετικάρεις...)

----------


## 123456789

*Απορία*: κατάφερε κάποιος να χρησιμοποιήσει voipbuster σε ΑΤΑ (πχ sipura 1001) μέσα από Η/Υ που έχει 2 κάρτες δικτύου και τρέχει ICS? Υπόψιν ο Η/Υ έχει και sygate personal firewall pro.

Ή αν εναλλακτικά ο Η/Υ έχει 1 κάρτα δικτύου και είναι σε HUB μαζί με το ΑΤΑ, υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να λειτουργήσει το ΑΤΑ και να κάνει register? Τι πρέπει να "τρέχει" στον Η/Υ? Βλέπω ότι πακέτα φεύγουν αλλά δεν γυρνάνε στο ΑΤΑ...

Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη!

----------


## nrg_polini

Παιδες βοηθεια!! Καταφερα να ρυθμισω το handytone 486 με το evoice της HOL και δουλευει αψογα, ομως με το voipbuster εχω προβλημα. Η κληση διακοπτεται καθε 40-50 δευτερολεπτα, πρεπει να παιζει κατι με το ποση ωρα μενει ανοιχτη η πορτα κλπ. Καποιος που ξερει παραπανω ισως μπορουσε να με κατατοπισει...Ευχαριστω!

----------


## sdikr

> Παιδες βοηθεια!! Καταφερα να ρυθμισω το handytone 486 με το evoice της HOL και δουλευει αψογα, ομως με το voipbuster εχω προβλημα. Η κληση διακοπτεται καθε 40-50 δευτερολεπτα, πρεπει να παιζει κατι με το ποση ωρα μενει ανοιχτη η πορτα κλπ. Καποιος που ξερει παραπανω ισως μπορουσε να με κατατοπισει...Ευχαριστω!


αν θυμάμαι καλά στο μενου έχει κάτι επιλογες για Keep alive   etc  παίξε λίγο με αυτα

----------


## nrg_polini

> αν θυμάμαι καλά στο μενου έχει κάτι επιλογες για Keep alive   etc  παίξε λίγο με αυτα


Δεν μπορεις να φαντασεις ποσες φορες το εχω αλλαξει αυτο, και μερικα αλλα  :Mad:  Αν καποιος εχει καταφερει να το σεταρει και να δουλευει σωστα, παρακαλειται να ποσταρει τις ρυθμισεις. Ευχαριστω!!

ps Για ποιο λογο το evoice δουλευει μια χαρα?

----------


## sdikr

ποιο firmware έχει πάνω;

----------


## nrg_polini

> ποιο firmware έχει πάνω;


1.0.6.7. Αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι το τελευταιο. Απ'οτι εχω καταλαβει πρεπει να παιξω με τα "_Voice Frames per TX"_  και "_keep-alive interval"_ . Ετσι στα τυφλα ομως δυσκολο να πετυχω το τζοκερ  :Very Happy:

----------


## sdikr

εγώ με άλλον provider  το έχω στα 7  δευτερα (το Kee-alive)

----------


## nrg_polini

> εγώ με άλλον provider  το έχω στα 7  δευτερα (το Kee-alive)


Το προβλημα ειναι πως δεν με αφηνει να το βαλω κατω απο 10 δευτερολεπτα  :Sad:  Παραξενο γιατι εσυ οπως λες το εχεις στα 7, αλλα οταν το βαζω στα 7 και κανω update επιστρεφει στο 20 (default). 

Αν θελεις κοιταξε τις ρυθμισεις μου.

http://briefcase.pathfinder.gr/zoom/...i/34800/488143
http://briefcase.pathfinder.gr/zoom/...i/34800/488144
http://briefcase.pathfinder.gr/zoom/...i/34800/488146

----------


## sdikr

από οσο είδα το έχεις ρυθμίσει σε stun  και εχεις αφήσει εκεί τον server της Hol

δοκίμασε και με 10 δευτερόλεπτα 
το Outpound proxy,  μήπως δεν θα επρεπε να το έχεις;

----------


## nrg_polini

> από οσο είδα το έχεις ρυθμίσει σε stun  και εχεις αφήσει εκεί τον server της Hol
> 
> δοκίμασε και με 10 δευτερόλεπτα 
> το Outpound proxy,  μήπως δεν θα επρεπε να το έχεις;


Ασχετα με το sip που χρησιμοποιεις, μπορεις να βαλεις stun και outbound proxy οποιασδηποτε εταιριας. Οταν δεν εχω outbound proxy δεν εχω εισερχομενο ηχο, βαζοντας το outbound proxy του voipbuster παλι δεν εχω εισερχομενο ηχο (λογω nat). Με ενα search στο google βρηκα τη λυση, και εβαλα αυτο το server που βλεπεις. 

Αφου ελυσα το αρχικο μου προβλημα (δεν ειχα εισερχομενο ηχο) τωρα η γραμμη κλεινει στα 40 sec. Εχω 2 μερες που παιζω με τα 2 που περιεγραψα πιο πανω, χωρις αποτελεσμα ομως. Εχω δοκιμασει keep alive interval απο 10 εως 20 αλλα χωρις αποτελεσμα, καθως επισης και voice frames per TX απο 1 εως 10. 

Το βραδυ χαλαρα θα ονειρευομαι nat και udp  :Spam:

----------


## sdikr

> Ασχετα με το sip που χρησιμοποιεις, μπορεις να βαλεις stun και outbound proxy οποιασδηποτε εταιριας. Οταν δεν εχω outbound proxy δεν εχω εισερχομενο ηχο, βαζοντας το outbound proxy του voipbuster παλι δεν εχω εισερχομενο ηχο (λογω nat). Με ενα search στο google βρηκα τη λυση, και εβαλα αυτο το server που βλεπεις. 
> 
> Αφου ελυσα το αρχικο μου προβλημα (δεν ειχα εισερχομενο ηχο) τωρα η γραμμη κλεινει στα 40 sec. Εχω 2 μερες που παιζω με τα 2 που περιεγραψα πιο πανω, χωρις αποτελεσμα ομως. Εχω δοκιμασει keep alive interval απο 10 εως 20 αλλα χωρις αποτελεσμα, καθως επισης και voice frames per TX απο 1 εως 10. 
> 
> Το βραδυ χαλαρα θα ονειρευομαι nat και udp


δεν ειναι καθόλου άσχετο  :Wink: 

δοκίμασε στο stun  stun.voipbuster.com

Εχώ κακά νέα  

μάλλον δεν είμαστε οι μονοι που έχουν πρόβλημα με το voipbuster  μέσω sip

Και τώρα έχω καλά νέα  (καλά σπαμάρω ασύστολα!!)





Ρίξε μια ματιά στα sip, proxy, stun και μεγάλη προσοχή στα codecs  :Wink:

----------


## nrg_polini

> Και τώρα έχω καλά νέα  (καλά σπαμάρω ασύστολα!!)


Ποια ειναι τα καλα? Δεν ισχυει οτι εχει προβλημα το sip τους γιατι με το x-lite συνδεομαι και τηλεφωνω κανονικα. Για το stun, επιμενω πως μπορεις να βαλεις οποιο stun server θελεις, αλλιως δεν θα συνδεομουν καν.

*edit: Εβαλα τις ρυθμισεις σου και δεν εχω εισερχομενο ηχο οταν απανταει ο αλλος. Στο outbound proxy εβαλα nat.voiptalk.org:5065 και ΔΕΝ εβαλα stun server, αποτελεσμα?? δουλευει!!!!!!!!   * 


Ανακεφαλαιονωντας:

Αν οταν βαλατε τις ρυθμισεις χτυπουσε κανονικα το τηλεφωνο αλλα οταν το σηκωνε ο αλλος δεν ακουγατε τιποτα, βαλτε στο outbound proxy nat.voiptalk.org:5065

Αν μετα απο αυτο κλεινει η γραμμη στα πρωτα δευτερολεπτα, μην βαζετε stun server.

Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου για τη βοηθεια!!

----------


## BoGe

> Εχώ κακά νέα  
> μάλλον δεν είμαστε οι μονοι που έχουν πρόβλημα με το voipbuster  μέσω sip


Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα

----------


## Dimis

Να ρωτήσω κάτι κι εγώ!
εχω διαβάσει δίαφορα τοπικς με αποτέλεσμα να μπερδευτώ!!
Θέλω μια συσκευή που να συνδέω επάνω το ασύρματο τηλέφωνο και να δρομολογεί ΜΟΝΟ τις αστικές κλήσεις (ή έστω όλες) μέσω voipbuster κατα προτίμηση να συνδέεται πανω σε ένα ρούτερ/adsl modem.
Αν δεν υπάρχει συσκευή τέτοια θα ήθελα ενα φθηνό voip τηλέφωνο που να κάνει την ίδια δουλειά χωρίς προβλήματα.
Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια θα ήταν πολύτιμη!!

----------


## sdikr

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι κι εγώ!
> εχω διαβάσει δίαφορα τοπικς με αποτέλεσμα να μπερδευτώ!!
> Θέλω μια συσκευή που να συνδέω επάνω το ασύρματο τηλέφωνο και να δρομολογεί ΜΟΝΟ τις αστικές κλήσεις (ή έστω όλες) μέσω voipbuster κατα προτίμηση να συνδέεται πανω σε ένα ρούτερ/adsl modem.
> Αν δεν υπάρχει συσκευή τέτοια θα ήθελα ενα φθηνό voip τηλέφωνο που να κάνει την ίδια δουλειά χωρίς προβλήματα.
> Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια θα ήταν πολύτιμη!!



http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?...ess=1364042510

Αυτό μάλλον θα σου κάνει την δουλεία,  έχει πλήρη προγραματισμό, του λές ποια νούμερα να περνά μέσω voip,  ποια μέσω  απλής τηλεφωνικής  και ποιά μέσω εναλακτικού,  μπορείς αν θέλεις κιόλας να το καλέις απο άλλο τηλέφωνο και να δρομολογείς την κλήση μέσω voip

----------


## user1

Να ρωτήσω κάτι κι εγώ!
εχω διαβάσει δίαφορα τοπικς με αποτέλεσμα να μπερδευτώ!!
Θέλω μια συσκευή που να συνδέω επάνω το ασύρματο τηλέφωνο και να δρομολογεί ΜΟΝΟ τις αστικές κλήσεις (ή έστω όλες) μέσω voipbuster κατα προτίμηση να συνδέεται πανω σε ένα ρούτερ/adsl modem.
Αν δεν υπάρχει συσκευή τέτοια θα ήθελα ενα φθηνό voip τηλέφωνο που να κάνει την ίδια δουλειά χωρίς προβλήματα.
Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια θα ήταν πολύτιμη!!


http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?...ess=1364042510

Αυτό μάλλον θα σου κάνει την δουλεία, έχει πλήρη προγραματισμό, του λές ποια νούμερα να περνά μέσω voip, ποια μέσω απλής τηλεφωνικής και ποιά μέσω εναλακτικού, μπορείς αν θέλεις κιόλας να το καλέις απο άλλο τηλέφωνο και να δρομολογείς την κλήση μέσω voip

__________________

Ερωτηση: ολα αυτα που περιγραφει το λινκ που εδωσες για το μηχανημα, γινονται και με κλειστο τον υπολογιστη?

----------


## nrg_polini

Απο σημερα το πρωι με το outbound server : nat.voiptalk.org δεν συνδεεται! Οταν το βγαζω κανει κανονικα register αλλα αντιμετωπιζω το προβλημα που ειχα και πριν, δηλαδη δεν εχω εισερχομενο ηχο. Εχει κανεις υποψιν του καποιο αλλο nat server?

----------


## sdikr

εγω συνεχίζω με τις ρυθμίσεις ποιο πάνω και δουλέυει   :Wink:

----------


## nrg_polini

> εγω συνεχίζω με τις ρυθμίσεις ποιο πάνω και δουλέυει


Ποιες πορτες εχεις ανοιχτες? Πεσμου τις 10 καλυτερες γιατι μεχρι 10 δεχεται το ρουτερ μου  :HaHa:  Εβαλα και το pc μου σε DMZ αλλα παλι τιποτα...

----------


## sdikr

> Ποιες πορτες εχεις ανοιχτες? Πεσμου τις 10 καλυτερες γιατι μεχρι 10 δεχεται το ρουτερ μου  Εβαλα και το pc μου σε DMZ αλλα παλι τιποτα...


εχω ρυθμίσει στο grandstream  την 5062. 5064  στο router  έχω πει να τις κάνει forward στο grandstream  (και όχι στον Η/Υ)

----------


## nrg_polini

> εχω ρυθμίσει στο grandstream την 5062. 5064 στο router έχω πει να τις κάνει forward στο grandstream (και όχι στον Η/Υ)


Πως ακριβως το κανω αυτο? Απο το basic settings, αλλα πως ?

Επισης πως βλεπω την ip του ht για να κανω forward απο το router στο ht? 

Αρα τζαμπα εκανα προωθηση απο το ρουτερ στο pc, ειμαι λιγο χαζος  :Very Happy:

----------


## sdikr

μέχρι τώρα πώς άλλαζες τις ρυθμίσεις στο grandstream;  

εε αυτό ειναι το Ip του

την πόρτα την βλέπεις προς την μέση του advanced menou

----------


## nrg_polini

> μέχρι τώρα πώς άλλαζες τις ρυθμίσεις στο grandstream;  
> 
> εε αυτό ειναι το Ip του
> 
> την πόρτα την βλέπεις προς την μέση του advanced menou


Α ωραια!

Δηλαδη αν εχω καταλαβει καλα:

Κλεινω το handytone,αλλαζω τα καλωδια, ωστε με το 192.168.2.1 να ανοιγει το μενου του ρουτερ.

Κανω forward 5060 & 5064 UDP στο 192.168.2.1

Σωστα εχω καταλαβει?  :Embarassed:  Ή χρειαζομαι και αλλα ports?

----------


## sdikr

> Α ωραια!
> 
> Δηλαδη αν εχω καταλαβει καλα:
> 
> Κλεινω το handytone,αλλαζω τα καλωδια, ωστε με το 192.168.2.1 να ανοιγει το μενου του ρουτερ.
> 
> Κανω forward 5060 & 5064 UDP στο 192.168.2.1
> 
> Σωστα εχω καταλαβει?  Ή χρειαζομαι και αλλα ports?


οταν λές αλλαζει καλώδια;

μέχρι τώρα δεν το είχες συνδεμένο μέσω του wan  με το Modem/router;

τις πόρτες τις ορίζεις εσύ απο το μενου του grandstream  (advanced)

----------


## apok

> Α ωραια!
> 
> Δηλαδη αν εχω καταλαβει καλα:
> 
> Κλεινω το handytone,αλλαζω τα καλωδια, ωστε με το 192.168.2.1 να ανοιγει το μενου του ρουτερ.
> 
> Κανω forward 5060 & 5064 UDP στο 192.168.2.1
> 
> Σωστα εχω καταλαβει?  Ή χρειαζομαι και αλλα ports?


Aν κατάλαβα καλά το 192.168.2.1 είναι το web interface του router σου?
Αν όχι τότε αγνόησε το Post αυτό. Αν ναι τότε θα πρέπει να στείλεις τις 5060 & 5064 στην κάρτα δικτύου σου που θα έχει μια Ip της μορφης: 192.168.2.χ

----------


## nrg_polini

> Aν κατάλαβα καλά το 192.168.2.1 είναι το web interface του router σου?
> Αν όχι τότε αγνόησε το Post αυτό. Αν ναι τότε θα πρέπει να στείλεις τις 5060 & 5064 στην κάρτα δικτύου σου που θα έχει μια Ip της μορφης: 192.168.2.χ


Σωστα καταλαβες, και του ρουτερ και του handytone το web interface ειναι 192.168.2.1

Πρεπει κατευθειαν απο το ρουτερ να προωθησω αυτες τις 2 πορτες στο pc μου ή πρωτα απο το ρουτερ στο handytone και μετα απο το handytone στο pc?

----------


## 123456789

*Απορία 1:* κατάφερε κάποιος να ρυθμίσει ένα ΑΤΑ για voipbuster (πχ sipura 1001 που κατέχω), το οποίο (ΑΤΑ) θα είναι συνδεδεμένο με Η/Υ που έχει 2 κάρτες δικτύου και τρέχει ICS? Υπόψιν ο Η/Υ έχει και sygate personal firewall pro. Tε ICS δεν μου κάθεται...βλέπω με ethereal αλλά και από το web interface του sipura ότι πακέτα φεύγουν αλλά δεν γυρνάνε στο ΑΤΑ...

*Απορία 2:* Aν ο Η/Υ έχει 1 μόνο κάρτα δικτύου και είναι σε HUB μαζί με το ΑΤΑ, υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να λειτουργήσει το ΑΤΑ και να κάνει register στο sip.voipbuster.com, ενώ το pc θα κάνει ΝΑΤ? Τι πρέπει να "τρέχει" στον Η/Υ για να γίνει το ΝΑΤ (νομίζω ότι αν το pc έχει μόνο μία κάρτα δικτύου ICS δεν παίζει ούτως ή άλλως, οπότε πως μπορεί να κάνει ΝΑΤ το PC?). Yπόψιν ότι το PC έχει πραγματική (routeable) IP και βλέπει internet μέσα από την ίδια κάρτα...δηλαδή όπως φαίνεται στο συνημμένο:

Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη! :Worthy:

----------


## ypap77

Έχω Vivodi share LLU στα 512 και το USR 9106 σαν modem WinXP SP2 και το firewall των windows. Ειμαι σχετικά νέος στο VoIP όποτε συγχωρείστε μου την άγνοια μου. Κατέβασα το voipbuster και προσπάθησα να κάνω register ένα καινούργιο username αλλά μετά από λίγο έλαβα ένα μήνυμα που λέει Connection Failure και το Registration αποτυγχάνει. Δοκίμασα μετά από αυτό να απενεργοποιήσω το firewall δοκίμασα ξανά αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Διαβάζοντας το FAQ άνοιξα και τις UDP πόρτες στο ΝΑΤ του modem αλλά πάλι τίποτα . Ξέρει κανείς τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει ?

----------


## sdn

Έχει κάποιος πρόβλημα με το voipbuster?

Σήμερα δεν λειτουργεί με ΧΤΕΝ και PAP2. Μόνο με την τελευταία έκδοση του softphone voipbuster μπορώ να κάνω κλήσεις.

----------


## nrg_polini

> Έχει κάποιος πρόβλημα με το voipbuster?
> 
> Σήμερα δεν λειτουργεί με ΧΤΕΝ και PAP2. Μόνο με την τελευταία έκδοση του softphone voipbuster μπορώ να κάνω κλήσεις.


Εμενα μια χαρα δουλευει με το handytone 486. Γενικα δεν θυμαμαι ποτε το voipbuster να με αφησε ξεκρεμαστο  :Worthy:

----------


## sculper

> Εμενα μια χαρα δουλευει με το handytone 486. Γενικα δεν θυμαμαι ποτε το voipbuster να με αφησε ξεκρεμαστο


αν και έχω το 488 
είμαι το ίδιο απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος......όποιος θέλει να στείλει πμ να τον πάρω τηλ.

δουλεύουν όλα άψογα!

----------


## xakou

έβαλα το voipbuster στο pc μου και έχω το εξής πρόβλημα:
όταν καλώ εγώ, ο ακροατής με λαβάνει SUPER!!!, αλλά όταν μου μιλάει αυτός δεν τον ακούω ή έρχετε μετά από 1-2 λεπτά η φωνή του και είναι χάλια....
έχω router jetspeed 520....
Help!!!!

----------


## minovg

> έβαλα το voipbuster στο pc μου και έχω το εξής πρόβλημα:
> όταν καλώ εγώ, ο ακροατής με λαβάνει SUPER!!!, αλλά όταν μου μιλάει αυτός δεν τον ακούω ή έρχετε μετά από 1-2 λεπτά η φωνή του και είναι χάλια....
> έχω router jetspeed 520....
> Help!!!!


Welcome to the club.  :Thumb Dup: 
Χαίρω πολύ, γνωστό το πρόβλημα. Άρχισε κι εσύ σιγά-σιγά να βρίζεις τον ΟΤΕ που περιορίζει τα πακέτα pps σε ελάχιστα κάτι που καθιστά αδύνατη την επικοινωνία μέσω Voip.  :Mad: 

Αν ζητάς άμεση λύση, ζήτα αναβάθμιση σε 512 γραμμή από ΟΤΕ. (τη συνδρομή άστην εκεί που είναι.  :Wink:  ) Εκεί δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα (προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον).

----------


## spyvou

Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Μουσυμβαίνει το εξής κουφό. Έχω βάλει το voipbuster χωρίς να πληρώσω τίποτα (1 min συνδιάλεξη) και μου παίζει αψογα με το software voipbuster.
Μολις όμως έβαλα και το x-lite, γιατί θέλω να δοκιμάσω και άλλους voip providers πριν αποφασίσω να πληρώσω οτιδήποτε, με ακούν μια χαρά αλλά εγώ δεν ακούω τίποτα.
Σημειώνω ότι έχω το usr9105 και για την εφαρμογή voipbuster δεν χρειάστηκε να ανοίξω καμμία πόρτα στο Firewall.
Παρόλα αυτά δοκίμασα στους virtuals servers και άνοιξα τις 5060 και 8000 αλλά και πάλι τίποτα.
Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## euri

Ίσως εδώ λυθούν κάποιοες από τις απορίες σου  :Wink:

----------


## xakou

> Welcome to the club. 
> Χαίρω πολύ, γνωστό το πρόβλημα. Άρχισε κι εσύ σιγά-σιγά να βρίζεις τον ΟΤΕ που περιορίζει τα πακέτα pps σε ελάχιστα κάτι που καθιστά αδύνατη την επικοινωνία μέσω Voip. 
> 
> Αν ζητάς άμεση λύση, ζήτα αναβάθμιση σε 512 γραμμή από ΟΤΕ. (τη συνδρομή άστην εκεί που είναι.  ) Εκεί δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα (προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον).


εγώ έχω dsl/384 και έχω πρόβλημα.... ένας φίλος με isdn/64 από τον ίδιο πάροχο (hol) δεν έχει το πρόβλημα που έχω εγώ.
αυτό πως το εξηγείς;

----------

